# The Forum Finally Got a Mod!



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations Mavericks_Fan! :wave:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yay Mavericks_Fan is the mod again. Congrats!


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

congrats bossman


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

Honestly, I don't think we need a mod because everybody all seem to behave quite well here, but I do think we have one of the busiest sub-forum. In that respect, we do need a mod.

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Score. Nice work.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. I didn't mention anything about it because I don't really feel it's a big deal.

Like what was already stated, we all behave around here and don't cause much fuss. I just could see the writing on the wall with someone who was hanging around recently and I didn't want an "outsider" who doesn't give a crap about the Mavs coming in and taking over the forum and throwing everything out of whack.

This forum is still everybody's, just the same as it was 2 days ago. Now we just have someone who can take care of stickying and unstickying threads people like/hate and can take care of a problem if we get someone in here spamming or trolling.

:cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:mob:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TheBigDonut said:


> :mob:


Congrats Maverick_Fan your the reason I registered here :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^ whoa :raised_ey


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> :mob:


I hate this smilie. It really disturbes the heck outta me lol.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

:jump: Congrats dude


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Congrats man, lets try to keep this board alive guys!! Even in the offseason!!!! The Cowboys board gets so dead at times during the offseason. Lets get this championship!!! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Congrats brotha


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Thanks guys. I didn't mention anything about it because I don't really feel it's a big deal.
> 
> Like what was already stated, we all behave around here and don't cause much fuss. *I just could see the writing on the wall with someone who was hanging around recently and I didn't want an "outsider" who doesn't give a crap about the Mavs coming in and taking over the forum and throwing everything out of whack.*This forum is still everybody's, just the same as it was 2 days ago. Now we just have someone who can take care of stickying and unstickying threads people like/hate and can take care of a problem if we get someone in here spamming or trolling.
> 
> :cheers:


*
good idea*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gambino said:


> I hate this smilie. It really disturbes the heck outta me lol.


not into massive orgies i take it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

awesome news, congrats man


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Congrats! It's good to have a fan for a mod!


----------

